# New lites wiped out the cable TV !



## bwanabud (Feb 23, 2012)

Just put in 6 new QUANTUM DIGITAL BALLAST...600w. The cable company showed up, seems the hi RF has caused "noise" on the neighborhood line...no ones TV is working, and the "Cable Guy" knows it's me 

Any ideas on how to filter or shield the problem ? Anybody else ever had this happen ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

put your ballasts as far from the cable in your house as possible


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 23, 2012)

Ozzie, can the RF be beat ? Or just 20 feet away or so, will minimize the effects ?

It appears that this shouldn't be happening with the new type units, but the man beating on my door ain't cool at all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

there was a thread that was lost that had the info hopefully one of the main posters in it will chime in. Check all connection in your place to make sure they are tight


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

You dont even want to know my story, I had the cable guys on me for 6 monthts, i wouldnt let them in so they filtered me so i couldnt get "on demand services" it prevented me from broadcasting interference, LOL, they could pin point me easily and could prove it too me, eventually i cut the cable at the entry point to my house that led closest to my grow room and they went away. it got real interesting for awhile having cable guys at my door wanting in and me telling them to kiss my axe and slaming the door.


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's where I'm at too...if I don't let them in, they're going to cut my cable all together....the little lady is pissed ! If she can't watch "Biggest Loser" & "Ghost Whisperer" I'm in biiiig trouble.

There has to be a way to shield it, these are new lights...should have shielded wire & ballast cannisters ? I'm doing the AM radio test...it's blowing it out with white noise


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

I was doing a little reading anmd a couple sites said that you should check and make sure your ballasts are grounded right.


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 23, 2012)

Ozzy, yep grounded correctly. All the electric is a-ok, done by a pro.

The RF is wiping out the 4 neighbors...they aren't happy, just don't know it's me causing the problem....yet


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

time for satelite 

cheaper anyways


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 23, 2012)

It happened to me. Basically you have a cheap ballast. Either return the ballasts for a quality one, or cut the cable service.

*I don't pay for TV, I pay for Internet. I download every single show, ever; from thepiratebay.


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 24, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> It happened to me. Basically you have a cheap ballast. Either return the ballasts for a quality one, or cut the cable service.
> 
> *I don't pay for TV, I pay for Internet. I download every single show, ever; from thepiratebay.


 
Hmmmm, I ordered them from a big online store...they told me the QUANTUM DIGITAL BALLAST were good ones ? :holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2012)

for me it was the cable, wich is the same company for the phone and the internet, can you say monopoly, they could tell me the moment my lights came on and went off.


----------



## terky (Feb 24, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I ordered them from a big online store...they told me the QUANTUM DIGITAL BALLAST were good ones ? :holysheep:



I think I remember reading that the first few generations of digitals could cause interference. All of the old crappy ones should have been sold or replaced by now. I bet you got the dusty boxes on the back of the shelf at the warehouse.

Maybe try calling the manufacturer and discuss it with them. They may be able to tell by the serial number if the units are the old outdated ones.

If that doesnt work call the store you got them from. That issue has to be taken care of if you want cable and dont want cable guys around all the time.....

Might I recommend the old coil ballasts? I was all about the digis for a while. I have bought 4 600W digis, one died a month after I bought it. Now I have stepped up to 1000W ballasts. I get the cheapest one my hydro shop carries. Its like $120, switchable, and a 2 year warranty. They are a little loud and a little hot but its out in my garage so I dont care. I think the old style are more reliable.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

my bedroom tv does this...





the wiring is older or something, its the only one that has issues. the wires are not shielded properly or something. only happens when both ballasts are running. some channels work, some are complete lost, some are partial lost


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 24, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> my bedroom tv does this...
> View attachment 185695
> View attachment 185696
> 
> ...


 
Is that satellite or cable ?


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 24, 2012)

terky said:
			
		

> I think I remember reading that the first few generations of digitals could cause interference. All of the old crappy ones should have been sold or replaced by now. I bet you got the dusty boxes on the back of the shelf at the warehouse.
> 
> Maybe try calling the manufacturer and discuss it with them. They may be able to tell by the serial number if the units are the old outdated ones.
> 
> ...


 
These are brand spanking new...I'll check the serial #"s tho.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would try each one out seperately and see if you can narrow it down to one bad one. I've had a simular problem with flo lighting


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2012)

Another reason to use "good ol" magenetic ballasts.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Another reason to use "good ol" magenetic ballasts.


 
omg growdude, I was reading through this and was just about to make my smarmy "Good thing I run my ancient mag-ballasts" comment:rofl:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Another reason to use "good ol" magenetic ballasts.


 
i didnt get the issue with my digy only when the magnetic is running too i get interferance. i think mine is coming from the bulb though, one of my hoods is like 2 ft away from the wire going to that room.

and yes its satilite... im only effecting myself lol


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 24, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Another reason to use "good ol" magenetic ballasts.


 
Yep, that's what I wanted....they upgraded me for "free" :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

make a "tent" out of aluminum foil and set it over the ballast from what I have read it will block the RF interfernce.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2012)

What you have to so is wrap the ballasts in aluminum foil to completely seal them then tape a wire to the outside of the aluminum foil and connect it to a good ground. If you have longe enough wire to reach a copper rod, heavy copper wire, copper pipes that go into the ground. the aluminum foil will trap the signal oscillations and send them to ground. Magnetic ballasts can do this as well but the frequency is low enough that it doesn't affect anything.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Problem there HushPuppy is that they will overheat.  Instead you could build a foil-lined box with they same grounding logic, that way you could at least ventilate/cool them.  Maybe put them in a metal filing cabinet?

Did you contact Quantum?  They should know the answer.  I know that RF problems happened with the early Lumatek units and they improved something which stopped it.  I've not heard nice things about Quantum, but have no personal experience with them.  I stick with HydroFarm and Lumatek.


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 24, 2012)

OSG...I've contacted the distributor, waiting for an answer on whats next. I found my new T5's are really dumping RH too.

Time for Dish TV


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 28, 2012)

what did the distributor say?


----------



## superjet (Mar 25, 2012)

i have two lumatek digital 600w ballasts and i have the same issue with my on demand service not working, i think they just filter me out now because i use to see the cable company truck down the street all the time and now all i see is this "guy" in my trash cans every week, and just mine! i love to **** with them and pickup my dog **** the day of service so i can leave them a nice pile right on top of my trash that keeps them at bay. i guess the stupid *EDIT* didn't find what they were looking for or finally found out that i'm a legal card holder doing absolutely nothing wrong, **** them.


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2012)

superjet said:
			
		

> i have two lumatek digital 600w ballasts and i have the same issue with my on demand service not working, i think they just filter me out now because i use to see the cable company truck down the street all the time and now all i see is this "guy" in my trash cans every week, and just mine! i love to **** with them and pickup my dog **** the day of service so i can leave them a nice pile right on top of my trash that keeps them at bay. i guess the stupid edit didn't find what they were looking for or finally found out that i'm a legal card holder doing absolutely nothing wrong, **** them.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html..... PUllllease....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2012)

superjet said:
			
		

> i have two lumatek digital 600w ballasts and i have the same issue with my on demand service not working, i think they just filter me out now because i use to see the cable company truck down the street all the time and now all i see is this "guy" in my trash cans every week, and just mine! i love to **** with them and pickup my dog **** the day of service so i can leave them a nice pile right on top of my trash that keeps them at bay. i guess the stupid *EDIT* didn't find what they were looking for or finally found out that i'm a legal card holder doing absolutely nothing wrong, **** them.


awesome first post


----------

